# OSVehicle Reveals Urban TABBY Electric Kit Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Urban TABBY will be available in two and four-seat models with all electric or hybrid drivetrain for between 4000 to 6000 ($5445-$8168USD).

More...


----------

